# WTB/B: Fermentation Monitor and Controller



## gsouth82 (13/6/14)

Wanted to Build/Buy.

I would love to replace my STC-1000's with a web enabled solution where I can monitor and control thing remotely.

Can someone point me in the right direction? I don't mind building it myself but don't really know where to start.

Would a RaspberryPi or Arduino or combination be needed? The BrewPi looks cool but doesn't have the I/O capacity I'm after.

Anyone out there doing something similar?

Here's my wish list:

[SIZE=small]Features:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Viewing of live/historical data including remotely (e.g. via phone)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Adjusting setpoints (including remotely)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Recipes (auto setpoint adjustments e.g. for lagering) *[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]PID Control *[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Don't want to spend a fortune![/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Inputs (8):[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]General[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Outside Air Temperature[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Inside Air Temperature[/SIZE]

[*][SIZE=small]Fermentation Fridge 1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Fridge Temperature *[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Beer Temperature[/SIZE]

[*][SIZE=small]Fermentation Fridge 2[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Fridge Temperature *[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Beer Temperature[/SIZE]

[*][SIZE=small]Conditioning Fridge[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Fridge Temperature *[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Beer Temperature[/SIZE]


[SIZE=small]Outputs (7):[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]General[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Exhaust fan (triggered by high Inside Air Temp) *[/SIZE]

[*][SIZE=small]Fermentation Fridge 1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Heating (triggered by Beer Temperature input)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Cooling (triggered by Beer Temperature input)[/SIZE]

[*][SIZE=small]Fermentation Fridge 2[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Heating (triggered by Beer Temperature input)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Cooling (triggered by Beer Temperature input)[/SIZE]

[*][SIZE=small]Conditioning Fridge[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Heating (triggered by Beer Temperature input)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Cooling (triggered by Beer Temperature input)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=small]* = Optional at this stage[/SIZE]


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/6/14)

I like your idea but then you said , "dont want to spend a fortune". :unsure:
I think you will have to spend money or develop it yourself.
I would look at the PI as my first choice and some sort of app.
Nev


----------



## sponge (13/6/14)

I say go all out and set yourself up with an RTU design 

Plenty of I/O, programmable logic, remote access, can get small HMI's for operation within the brewery if need be.

A PLC/HMI setup with controlled valves will hopefully be my future brewery design, although I'm pretty happy for now with my current setup.

But in all seriousness, I haven't looked into the other controllers enough so am not all that much help unfortunately.


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (13/6/14)

the brewtroller (fermtroller) maybe capable of doing all that I was reading about it ages ago and it had the ability to do a stupid amount of things, not sure about the remote web based stuff though


----------



## lael (13/6/14)

Brewpi


----------



## sp0rk (13/6/14)

Not exactly cheap, but a BCS460 will do the job
http://www.embeddedcontrolconcepts.com/bcs460.html


----------



## mojonojo (13/6/14)

lael said:


> Brewpi


Brewpi as well - have been running mine for about 6 months an love it!


----------



## MastersBrewery (13/6/14)

here do it cheaper


----------



## lael (13/6/14)

mojonojo said:


> Brewpi as well - have been running mine for about 6 months an love it!


Did you do the method Masters posted, or did you do the original. I haven't switched yet, but interested...


----------



## MastersBrewery (13/6/14)

have gear set aside for it until then the STC still runs ferment I'm going to use a screw shield when I do mine.

OT: Too many bits in the garage waiting to go together for the braumonster, and I want to brew tomorrow or sunday. Think I got most of the gear, possibly need some connectors for the controller, and going to order BM seals for malt pipe once it all comes home from fab. Once I'm up and running with that I'll be head long into this.

and sort of back on topic check my post here with link you might find interesting


----------



## mojonojo (14/6/14)

lael said:


> Did you do the method Masters posted, or did you do the original. I haven't switched yet, but interested...



I have the traditional RPI & Arduino setup, i had both kicking around in my electronics parts box


----------



## gsouth82 (14/6/14)

I do love the look of the brewpi but how will I go about controlling and monitoring the 3 fridges?
I appears to be set up only for 1 fridge?


----------



## MastersBrewery (14/6/14)

mutiple arduinos one RPi with powered usb hub you will have to go through the manual setup, each instance of arduino is a separate fermenter and chamber (ie it currently only allows a single ferment is each chamber)

MB


----------

